# First Prototype Assembled!



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Just finished putting together the first prototype of my custom machined watch. I have 6 more of these to test fit before sending to the finisher for bead blasting, anodizing and laser marking.



























The crown is not the final S.S. screw down crown and case tube. Those parts will be added post anodizing along with the sapphire crystals.

I appreciate the encouragement received on this forum and welcome further insights.

Looking forward to posting all seven when they are completely finished (2 weeks if all goes well).


----------



## Demoman (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice design and very well thought out... It looks a bit chunky but alot of persons like Chunky watches. It doesnt look too comfortable tho. Something seems to be missing, maybe another touch of color somewhere... looks good tho


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Much Appreciated Demoman. It is definitely a chunky watch. Everything about this design is intended to make a statement. Once you see it fully anodized in color you'll see what I mean. 

Comfort-wise it's not bad at all. The bead blasting softens the edges slightly and the links conform quite nicely. The screw down case back is thicker than I wanted, so I think that makes it look less comfortable because it sits a bit high. All refinements for the next round of watches 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it. Bead blasting will probably make it look a whole lot better. Just needs a bit more color on the dial/hands.

Whats powering it?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I like everything about it, great job. Looking forward to seeing the final details.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nicely done. Why bb it? I prefer this look. What size is the case 
cheers


----------



## nhallee (Jun 28, 2012)

Always great to get feedback from an aesthetics standpoint.
I am having the parts bead blasted to even out all the surfaces and knock down some of the sharp edges. In the future I will be explore improving the surfaces straight out of the machine so bead blasting can be eliminated.

Here are some of the specs
- Case Dia: 41mm
- Case Thickness: 14mm
- Movement: ETA 805.144 quartz
- 2.0mm Sapphire Crystal 
- S.S. Screw down Crown with o-ring
- Screw case back with gasket

- 22mm Band with custom hex head 316 Stainless Steel shoulder bolts
- Off-the-shelf push button SS clasp 

- Weight: 100 grams


----------



## Hessingatelier (May 8, 2012)

Looks very nice ,like the bolds on top off the case, but why quartz movement, looks more like an mechanical movement case.

Are you planning for sale and what price?


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

That's pretty cool looking. Nice work!


----------



## raever (Oct 7, 2012)

Mate that thing is a weapon. Wouldn't want to get slapped upside the head with someone wearing those.

You should get these as props into the next big summer Sci-Fi blockbuster!


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Newby question. 
Can you leave it like that? ie without crystal? or would dust/water etc get in around the hand post?


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

it looks like the watch is so tough and robust!
very nice, do you plan to add something on the dial?


----------



## CustomRider (Nov 29, 2012)

Incredible! I really like the robust look. And, above all else, I can appreciate the work and effort to make it. great job! 

Custom Rider


----------



## tennis4789 (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool Looking watch! A heavy watch always feels manly.

Is there another thread with steps you took to get material/components & then assemble/build it?


----------



## Pvinzon (Dec 1, 2012)

Where do i get one of these! lol
Good job


----------



## callfriday (May 24, 2012)

I agree with Hessingatelier, I do not understand why a quartz movement would be used in this watch. This watch case expects a mechanical movement. In fact the design of it tells us it should have a mechanical movement inside.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

tennis4789 said:


> Cool Looking watch! A heavy watch always feels manly.
> 
> Is there another thread with steps you took to get material/components & then assemble/build it?


Here is his previous thread - link

@ the OP, the prototype is really looking nice, I like everything you've done. Can't wait to see the actual crown in place.


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

Really looks good. I like it. Congrats. It feels great when it all comes together.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Great work, appreciate all that went into your project. I for one like that you are using a quartz, so many autos out there, plus it is only to tell time. As long as we are getting lambasted by the short supply of ETA 2824, a good quartz will do. I am not a fan of the bracelet, but appreciate your insight into design. Love to see the finish product.
Cost to sell?
Regards
Robt


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Love it! Love the chunk, love the lack of colour, in fact I'd choose steel coloured hands to make the whole look blend in. That dial is sick in its simplicity. Personally I like 44mm-47mm watch, but this is still fantastic.


----------



## Barttjeh (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the watch! Sad to see the blue screws on the band go! Loved the little bit of blue on the side, but would leave all other form of color off. Looks awesome the way it is!


----------



## gogoboy0511 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would wear a watch like that. Really cool! :-!


----------

